
Supreme Court says Uber driver is employee entitled to unemployment benefits - sahin-boydas
https://www.reuters.com/article/employment-uber/penn-supreme-court-says-uber-driver-is-employee-entitled-to-unemployment-benefits-idUSL2N2EY239
======
tssva
This title was shortened by leaving off "Penn." from the beginning of the
original title which unfortunately significantly changes the meaning.

Penn. Supreme Court refers to the Pennsylvania Supreme Court and this was a
ruling regarding the drivers status under Pennsylvania state law. Although
significant it is much less so than a ruling from the US Supreme Court which
is what is generally referred to when "Supreme Court" by itself is used.

------
maxharris
Misleading title. It should read "Penn. Supreme Court says Uber driver is
employee entitled to unemployment" instead.

------
olliej
This needs to be retitled. There is a huge different between the US Supreme
Court and a state supreme court

